# My back tires alignment



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey guys/gals, I was looking at my goat yesterday and noticed the my back right wheel sticks out a little more than my back left. Has anyone noticed this on theres?:confused If so could you put a wheel spacer on it and how much would I need? 1/4" or 1/2"? I know I cant be the only one. But any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Maybe you need a cradle alignment.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

Mine does as well.


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks IPOCKALYPSE, I was wondering if it was just my car and it was manufactured wrong. 

Does anyone know if a wheel spacer will void the warranty?


----------

